# Photographer Questionnaire



## Josh220 (Oct 21, 2009)

Old.


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just giving a quick bump before I leave for work. 

I will gladly boost your "thanked posts" count and return the favor in any way that I can.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 21, 2009)

Would love to answer, but my actual full time job is a business analyst hehe


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 21, 2009)

That's fine, I will take any answers!!


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 21, 2009)

No one will help??


----------



## Actor (Oct 22, 2009)

Josh220 said:


> That's fine, I will take any answers!!


OK.


1) What are your job duties as a photographer?
I sweep the place out.

2) What are three scenarios or situations illustrating your particular job duties?
It's late at night.  It's dark outside.  I'm alone.

3) How would you describe your work setting?
I don't get to set.  I have to stay on my feet.

4) What are the pro's and con's of your work?
Pro: I get paid.  Con:  I have to do it.

5) How did you decide to get into this field,
I got hungry.

 and what steps did you take to enter this field?
I groveled a lot.

6) How did you feel when you entered the field-scared, worried, excited?
Bored.

Why?
You gotta be kidding.

7) How competitive is it to enter the field today?
Must not be very competitive.   They hired me.

8) What personal qualities do you feel are most important to have in your work?
Low self esteem.

Why?
You gotta be kidding.

9) If you could change the past, would you make the same career choice?
No.

Why?
You gotta be kidding.


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2009)

Problem with threads like these is time spent and no thanks. Do you still need answers?

Love & Bass


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 28, 2009)

craig said:


> Problem with threads like these is time spent and no thanks. Do you still need answers?
> 
> Love & Bass



No thanks, but I appreciate you offering.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 15, 2010)

Josh220 said:


> Hey guys,
> I have to create an interview for my careers class. If you wouldn't mind taking the time to answer some of the questions, I would REALLY appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


*I wouldn't change a thing. I am very successful.*

*I have no idea why that last answer came under the other answers. *


----------



## bennielou (Apr 15, 2010)

What do you not understand rcook?


----------



## DTG (Apr 15, 2010)

1) What are your job duties as a photographer? Sales, marketing, editing, receptionist, driver, photographer, grip... shall I continue?
2) What are three scenarios or situations illustrating your particular job duties? Schedule shoot, show up at shoot, edit/upload & SELL!
3) How would you describe your work setting? very desireable
4) What are the pro's and con's of your work? Make my own hours, meet great people, do what I love.  Cons: The pressure to get "THE" money shot!
5) How did you decide to get into this field, and what steps did you take to enter this field? Got a new camera, had kids, got inspired, entered a couple of Photo Shows and did well, people asked me to take photos so I decided to start charging $$$
6) How did you feel when you entered the field-scared, worried, excited? Why? Excited, sure beats mortgage banking!
7) How competitive is it to enter the field today? I imagine VERY, but I just do my own thing.  There is enough to go around.
8) What personal qualities do you feel are most important to have in your work? Why? Easy to get along with.
9) If you could change the past, would you make the same career choice? Why? I wouldn't ever change my past.


----------



## Goontz (Apr 15, 2010)

Yay 6 month old threads!


----------

